# icon erstellen



## X2k (17. Dezember 2004)

Hi kennt jemand ne  seite auf der gute icons zu finden sind?
 odern nen Program mit dem ich nir selbst welche machen kann


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (17. Dezember 2004)

http://www.iconfactory.com/ sollte dabei erste Wahl sein. Für weitere Ergebnisse
nochmal Onkel Google benutzen.
Bezüglich der eigenen Erstellung von Icons: Also das ist prinzipiell mit jedem Grafikprogramm
möglich, es kommt halt darauf an, welches zur Verfügung steht und wie die Ansprüche sind.

Gruss Markus


----------



## X2k (18. Dezember 2004)

Onkel Google ist total zugemüllt 


 als Grafikprogramm hab ich Photo Studio 5  muss ich da was gesonderes beachten 
 wenn ich icon mache?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Dezember 2004)

X2k hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Onkel Google ist total zugemüllt



Dann benutzt Du anscheinend die falschen Suchbegriffe... http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=icon+bundle&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=


----------



## fluessig (18. Dezember 2004)

Weitere Tools:
Microangelo
Irfanview (Bild beliebig erstellen, dann mit Irfanview in .ico konvertieren)
theGIMP
kostenloses Photoshop Plugin


----------



## X2k (19. Dezember 2004)

wo krige ich die sachen her?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (19. Dezember 2004)




----------

